# Wrinkled flight feathers?



## Sav (Oct 9, 2016)

Does anyone know why my budgie flight feathers appear wrinkled?

Here's another picture. It's hard to get them he don't like my phone lol


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Welcome to talk budgies. Would love to see more pics of your friend. The flights appear clipped, and the one that does show on each side look's fairly normal to me. They can have a wrinkle look to them and even small sections missing/broke. Nothing to be alarmed over, after a molt I bet there will be some real nice flights there.... :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

I agree with Jonah. It appears your budgie's flight feathers have been clipped. Once he molts and the new feathers come in, they should be fine.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Sav (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. Yeah his wings are clipped I've had him for about three months now he's pretty hand tame especially when I have Millet in my hand.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your budgie is beautiful, what's his/her name?  

Jonah and FaeryBee have given wonderful advice with regards to the wrinkles in his feathers. It is nothing to worry about and as they continue to grow in, they will even out :thumbsup:

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the forums through the links provided by FaeryBee, as they will help to keep you updated on the very best of budgie care practices!

If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help 

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Sav (Oct 9, 2016)

I've named him tippy after my great grandfathers parakeet who would always fly to him and try to get a sip of his beer when he tipped the bottle back. He won't be drinking any beer though. Lol.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tippy is a cute name! 
I'm glad you'll be keeping him out of the beer. :laughing2:*


----------

